# Work Wheels Center Bore



## PROSTO. (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm looking to buy adapters for my Work Vs-ZF wheels and I need the size of the center bore. Anyone knows what's the size or at least where can i go to get it measured. I wish I had a digital caliper so I could do it myself but I don't


----------



## PROSTO. (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Work Wheels Center Bore (PROSTO.)*

Never mind, I bought a dial caliper and measured it myself. They are 73.1mm


----------



## HASSELHOF (Feb 2, 2005)

Gonna bump this zombie thread, cause i'm trying to figure out the center bore for my works. my caliper is too big to fit inside the barrel so that's a problem. Are all work's 73mm?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Never assume that always measure even if you just use a metal tape or string and then lay the string out on a ruler.


----------



## HASSELHOF (Feb 2, 2005)

That's what I did, i'm getting 73.3, but not seeing hubcentric rings anywhere in that size, so I can assume that it's actually 73.1? Work has no info on the wheels as they say they've been long out of production.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

They are probably 73mm as that is a common JDM hub size.


----------



## HASSELHOF (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks Chris. I ordered a couple of single cheap-o plastic ones in couple sizes to see what fits. I'll be sure to contact you about some aluminum ones when I find out the correct size. I may also be contacting you about some compmotives for an e30 if my plans come to fruition. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Sounds good but I would stick to the plastic hub rings. I had an Aluminum on stick and fuse to the hub after a day and when I got a flat it really screwed things up. Plastic works and is cheap.


----------

